# Required Best 2.1 speakers



## soyab0007 (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking for Best 2.1 speakers 
Budget Rs1300

Have options like:

Creative SBS A300 2.1 
Altec Lansing VS2621 2.1
iBall Tarang 2.1 
Logitech Z313
logitech z103
Any other options..

Main use of speaker is music and casual gaming....


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 17, 2011)

Altec Lansing VS2621 of the list... Might be 200-300 bucks over ur budget but worth it..


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 18, 2011)

confused between i ball tarang, logitech z313 and altec
all of them are almost at same price..
Which would be much better in terms of performance and bass
also can you specify the warranty of each


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 18, 2011)

Still VS2621 wins...

Regarding warranty,
logitech z313 - 2yrs
AL VS2621 - 1yr
Dont even think of i-ball...


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 18, 2011)

i want to buy the Altec Lansing VS2621, 
but came to know that the service is not that good
and it's impossible to get it repaired after the warranty period expires. 
So, is there any alternative to VS2621


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 18, 2011)

If u can slightly extend your budget, i'd suggest creative inspire T3100 - 1.8K



soyab0007 said:


> 1. but came to know that the service is not that good
> 
> 2. and it's impossible to get it repaired after the warranty period expires.



1. Altec Lansing's after-sales-support is handled by Rashi Perpherals... If the speakers go bad within 1 yr, it will be replaced..

2. If the speakers go bad after a yr, they'll repair the speakers with charges...


----------



## mitraark (Sep 18, 2011)

Altec Lansing VS2621 2.1 , i have it , its good.

Servicing is not bad at all , this type of things shop keeprs say when they don't stock the product you are looking for usually.

Rs 1.5-1.6k.


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 18, 2011)

sound comparison of logitech z313 and altec
is there much diff..


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 18, 2011)

VS2621 all the way..


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

Either VS2621 or Z313.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 for AL VS2621. AL's give you bang for the buck you shell out. I have had a good experience with'em.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 for VS2621 ... 
I`ve been using them more than 9 months ... Works like a charm ... Excellent bass quality ... 
And as for warranty .... Replacing broken speakers is the way to go ... Why spend 0.5k for repairing on a 1.5k speaker .. Its economical to get a new pair ....


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 19, 2011)

a member on other forum is selling his used Altec Lansing vs4121blk for rs2000
purchased on jan10
how is this speaker
and the price he is offering me..


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

Good deal IMO.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 19, 2011)

soyab0007 said:


> a member on other forum is selling his used Altec Lansing vs4121blk for rs2000
> purchased on jan10
> how is this speaker
> and the price he is offering me..



Better take a demo before u get it...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

soyab0007 said:


> a member on other forum is selling his used Altec Lansing vs4121blk for rs2000
> purchased on jan10
> how is this speaker
> and the price he is offering me..



Considering the price its a very good deal.


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 21, 2011)

can anyone confirm me the price of new one and warranty comes with it..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 21, 2011)

i ball tarang is completely crap, I used it & it was just a piece of garbage, AL is faaaar better


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 24, 2011)

soyab0007 said:


> can anyone confirm me the price of new one and warranty comes with it..



also found some bad review like big bass ruins the movie experience and sound muffled sometime...
help me to take a decision


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 24, 2011)

soyab0007 said:


> also found some bad review like big bass ruins the movie experience and sound muffled sometime...
> help me to take a decision



Wait! which one are u referring to? If its VS4121, u could the best out of it with EQ tweaking... I was kind of frustrated at first, but after playing a bit with EQ's they sounded THE best...


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 24, 2011)

what about humming and muffled sound
can it also be adjusted...
i will keep this speaker in my bedroom

yes i am talking abt vs4121


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 24, 2011)

soyab0007 said:


> what about humming and muffled sound
> can it also be adjusted...



The humming sound is due to electrical disturbance... I never faced such problems(even @100% vol.)...


----------

